#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Фильмы, которые вы бы рекомендовали.

## Караульный

Много воды утекло со старой темы. Много фильмов видано за этот год.
Может кто-нибудь поделится впечатлением, или посоветует что-нибудь новенькое, ранее не упоминавшееся?

Со своей стороны всем рекомендую док. фильм "Птицы". Нашнл Джеографик. Прекрасные съемки летящих птиц. Голос за кадром - излишен. Нужно выключать звук и ставить мягкую музыку.

----------


## Итин Сергей

Такеши Китано "Куклы".
http://www.cinema.vrn.ru/Clauses/dolls.shtm

_«Будьте готовы к ослепительной красоте и потрясению. Японский мастер с оригинальным видением, достигающим необычайных метафорических высот, Китано размышляет о выборе, который делают люди, и о расплате, которая следует за этим… Красочный рисунок, через который Китано выражает своё тонкое понимание абсурдности судьбы». 
Питер Хауэл, “Toronto Star” (Канада)_

Потрясающий фильм, съемки природы изумительные (красивше чем в "Птицах"), трагичный и светлый, смерть является скорее "happy-end"-ом (в данном фильме) чем трагедией. Лучший фильм из тех что я видел за последние годы.

----------

Доржик (26.12.2009)

----------


## Караульный

Да, Такеши люблю. Очень понравилось "Кикуджиро". Единственный, кажется, фильм, где все обходится без крови  :Smilie: .

----------


## aquarius

"Император и убийца", новый "Солярис". Можно смотреть  :Smilie:

----------


## Караульный

Новый "солярис" - гадость, на мой вкус. Старый сильнее.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

посмотри  Герой

----------


## Караульный

Смотрел. Недурно, в стиле  :Smilie: .

----------


## Stranger

"Gattaca", 1997

----------


## Караульный

"Gattaca", 1997/////////

Замечательный фильм. Очень в свое время жалел, что он как то не был "громким". А жаль, вроде бы все предпосылки...

Кстати о "Герое". А вот глупый какой сюжет - почему Император придумал самое трагичное развитие сюжета, а "Герой", как раз его разочаровал, и на самом деле все поступили менее самоотвержено.
(Правда потом все равно умерли. Но уже по глупости).
По идее, Императору и Герою, синий и белый сюжеты нужно было переставить местами и вложить в уста друг дружки  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: .

----------


## Stranger

Такой фильм спецэффекты могут только испортить, а без них "громким" не станешь.

----------


## michael

"Самсара", реж. Пан Налин. 
Картины природы, непрофессиональные актеры легко переигрывающие дорогих "проффи". Местами дети заглядывают в камеру, и появляется ощущенуие документального фильма. 
Сюжет вторичен и предсказуем.

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.09.2009)

----------


## Dooby

Может кто подскажет где взять фильм о Миларепе, который сняла некая итальянка еще в 60-х или 70-х? Желательно в нете. Может есть?

А вообще конечно кино - это такая скука.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

фильм называется Миларепа 100 000 сондц снимала лилиана ковани я не нашел нигде

----------


## Одинокий тигр

Матрица (1,2,3)

И конечно же мой любимый "Семь лет в Тибете".

А вообще ящик смотрю редко. :-)

----------


## Диана

А "Маленького Будду" Бертолуччи?

----------


## Ersh

Хех...
"Золотой мальчик" с Эдди Мерфи  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Абрамов

Хороший фильм "Нирвана" - как персонаж компьютерной игры единственный во всей игре помнит все предыдущие неудачные "game over". 

Фильм А.Сокурова "Дни затмения". Да и его же "Одинокий голос человека", пожалуй, в тему.

"День сурка".
"Шоу Трумэна".
"Дом, который построил Свифт".

Ой, да чего там ! Радостно сердцу видеть, как буддизм победным маршем топает по сознанию человечества. Не зря столько веков корячились по пещерам. Теперь любой пацан буддизм на раз принимает - даже и не зная такого слова.

----------


## Fatah

" Куклы"-----просто нет слов!
один из лучших фильмов о Любви, на мой взгляд...Такая Любовь не находит места в жизни...поэтому Смерть --единственный выход............увы......

Еще рекомендую посмотреть фильм   "Барака".
Впечатлитесь.....

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (25.09.2009)

----------


## avas

Хоть и не кино (раздела "Спектакли (шоу) с буддийской тематикой" не нашел  :Smilie: ), но смотрел Полунина "сНежное шоу". Шоковое впечатление, всем рекомендую!!!

----------


## Sadhak

Вчера по РТР смотрел "Семьянин" с Николсом Кейджем. Герой просыпается в своей же жизни, но в ее альтернативной ветке, без какого-либо знания о ней, но с полной памятью о прежней. Я ожидал дальнейших духовных метаний бедолаги в поиске той истинносущности, что терпит такие диковинные метаморфозы. Что-то вроде размышлений на тему - "Кто тот, кого так колбасит так или эдак, да и есть тот-то?". Потер было ручки в предвкушении столь высокодуховного развития сюжета, однако сценаристы ускреблись-таки соблюсти все правила и ценности американского образа жизни. Герой лишь выбирает ту или линию жизни и все усилия сосредотачивает в поиске решения, какой же именно вариант ему нравится сейчас больше...

----------


## Вангдраг

СтОящий фильмец!
Почему то на русском его назвали "Повелители бури" :EEK!:

----------


## Val_mir

А я бы "Аватар" порекомендовал бы посмотреть... красота спасет мир)

----------


## Маша_ла

А может есть у кого-нить ссылка на фильм Храброе сердце Ирены Сендлер?
Это про польку, которая спасла из гетто 2500 детей.. Она умерла в 2008 в возрасте 98 лет.
Какая-то невероятная история прямо. А на торренте я давно не была, все программы потерла.. Не до того..  Но это кино хотелось бы посмотреть однако  :Smilie: 
Заранее гран мерси.
Фильм 2009 г.

http://luxport.ru/view/419097?r=2 вот)

----------


## PampKin Head

"Сколько вам платили, чтобы вы отказались от мечты?" (с) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YN_bxnOvkc

----------


## Чингис

Бурятский фильм "Улыбка Будды" Баира Дышенова

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> "В диких условиях" фильм Шона Пенна
> Фильм рассказывает реальную историю Кристофера МакКэндлесса, молодого человека из весьма обеспеченной семьи, который, отвергнув материальные ценности современного общества, раздал все свои деньги на благотворительность, а сам сделался бродягой… На протяжении двух лет (с 1990 по 1992 год) под именем Александр Супербродяга он странствовал по США и Мексике, подрабатывал на случайных работах, пока, наконец, не оказался на Аляске… Здесь он совершил последний акт самоотречения, поселившись в суровой пустынной местности в старом школьном автобусе, где его нашли четыре месяца спустя, скончавшимся от голода…


Глупо он поступил со своей жизнью ,вместо этого лучше поехал-бы в ЮВА и принял-бы монашество.Мне кажется этот фильм не имеет отношения к буддизму ,скорее он рекламирует движение хиппи и противостояния  к обществу  потребления.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Бурятский фильм "Улыбка Будды" Баира Дышенова


А где его можно посмотреть?

----------


## PampKin Head

Хорошее напоминание о том, в пяти минутах от каких миров мы стоим...

----------


## Aion

*Алехандро Ходоровский
Священная гора (La Montana sagrada), 1973*  



Фильм в течение многих десятков лет был запрещён к показу во многих странах и до сих пор запрещён в США. Алехандро Ходоровский рассказывает:



> У меня был миллион долларов на съемки "Священной горы". Деньги дал Джон Леннон, он любил мой фильм El Topo и через компанию "Apple" дал мне деньги, чтобы я сделал любой фильм, какой захочу. Так что я смог сделать эту сюрреалистическую картину о человеке (я сам его сыграл), который путешествует к священной горе, чтобы постичь тайны девяти мудрецов, проживших 30 000 лет. К несчастью, мне пришлось иметь дело с продюсером Аленом Кляйном, который меня ненавидел. Он на много лет запретил показ "Священной горы", права на все страны, кроме Соединенных Штатов, вернулись ко мне только сейчас. Придется ждать, пока он умрет, чтобы фильм смогли показать в США. У меня не было разрешения на съемки на улицах Мехико — мы снимали на рынке, но нужно было успеть как можно скорее, пока нас не заметила полиция. Сцена с жабами в костюмах была очень сложной: когда мы пытались одеть их, они надувались, так что нам приходилось их сжимать, выдавливая воздух. Многие думают, что я убил этих жаб, но это не так. Раньше я всегда, чтобы шокировать, говорил, что убил их, но на самом деле использовать живых жаб оказалось слишком дорого, так что я взял резиновых, а кровь сделал из сметаны с овощным красителем. (Для сцены в "Святой крови", где умирает слон, я использовал овощной краситель и мед, чтобы сделать кровь). Я хотел сделать "Священную гору" фильмом о мистическом просветлении. Я обыскал весь Нью-Йорк, Мехико и Лос-Анджелес, чтобы найти актеров, которые сыграли бы мудрецов: отыскать правильного человека было все равно, что найти клад. Но актеры, которых я выбрал, никуда не годились — они все хотели заработать деньги, прославиться и принимать наркотики. Перед началом съемок я запер их на два месяца в одном доме. Я позволил им спать только четыре часа в сутки, и мы прошли курс мистических тренировок — смесь дзена и йоги. Я был не в своем уме, но не сомневался, что обязан сделать нечто священное. Мы начали съемки без сценария, я сделал план на каждый день: только куда мы должны поехать, а не то, что будем делать. Мы заплатили владельцу городского зоопарка, и он одолжил нам животных, но когда надо было снять процессию с распятыми ягнятами, пришлось взять ягнят в ресторане. Я отснял сцену, вернул ягнят, и их съели. Снимая "Священную гору", я пытался быть предельно честным. Я не мечтал разбогатеть или прославиться. В фильме почти нет диалога, но я не собирался делать его развлекательным или забавным — я хотел расширить границы сознания. Я воспринимал кино, как поэзию, и всегда говорил, что ищу в кино то, что хиппи ищут в наркотиках. Я пытался сделать фильм, который взорвет сознание. Сегодня фильм кажется мне слегка наивным. В то время я был в поиске — я хотел знать, что такое гуру, что означает быть Буддой. Я ел галлюциногенные грибы, ЛСД и начал изучать таро. Пару раз во время съемок я рисковал жизнью; когда мы забрались в горы, началась снежная буря, пять человек погибли там несколькими месяцами раньше, и я думал, что тоже погибну. Уцепившись за камень, я сказал себе: "Мне нельзя умирать, — надо закончить этот чертов фильм!". В таро круг с девятью точками символизирует познание вселенной. Девять точек соответствуют планетам. В конце фильма камера отъезжает назад и открывает иллюзию. Я хотел показать, что мы движемся от сказочного символизма к реальности и что сам я — не гуру, а просто что-то ищущий человек. Так что благодаря фильму я узнал таро. Если бы я не сделал это фильм, я бы сейчас работал психиатром. Я никогда не учился режиссуре: когда я делал свой первый фильм, "Фандо и Лис" (1968), я нанял фотографа, и всюду за ним ходил. Я не представлял, как использовать операторскую тележку, я вообще ничего не знал. Просто пришел и начал снимать. В Чили у меня была театральная труппа, мы ставили мюзиклы, Шекспира, Сервантеса, Ионеско, Беккета — всё, что угодно. Потом я учился мимическому искусству у Марселя Марсо в Париже. Мим работает с выражением и движением в пространстве, — если вы знаете это мастерство, вы точно понимаете, как снимать фильм. Благодаря этому я без всякого обучения понял, как делать фильмы.
> © Sight and Sound, June 1999

----------

Тарасова (05.04.2010), Юй Кан (15.03.2010)

----------


## Ноки

*"Собачья какашка"* 
Собачья Какашка» – это действительно добрый кукольный мультфильм. И если вы думаете, что название фильма иносказательно, то ошибаетесь – речь там действительно идет о самой настоящей какашке свежевыкаканной самой настоящей собакой. Но это не значит, что фильм тупой или примитивный, скорее наоборот. Можно сказать, что это история о какашке и смысле жизни. Мультфильм посвящен желанию оставить свой след, поиску ответа на вечный вопрос: «Зачем, я живу?» "Кто есть я?". Создатели показывают это через отношение героев к бренности и кажущейся бессмысленности жизни.
Вполне буддийский и даже дзен-буддийский сюжет, как и практически всё что приносит нам и радует нас корейский кинематограф.
Сюжет такой: какашка, осознав себя в этом мире, встречается с кое-какими его обитателями. Ком земли, упавший с дерева лист, курица со взводом цыплят, и так далее – все рассказывают ему о своем отношении к жизни, о смысле существования. Главный герой долгое время не может найти свое место в мире, но в финале он все же обретает цель и смысл жизни. Именно в этом и заключен смысл мультфильма – любое живое существо, или любая часть мертвой материи имеет свое предназначение, главное – искать его, и не сдаваться.
Выпущено: Корея 
Оригинальное название: Doggy Poo 
Год выхода: 2003 
Жанр: Анимация 
Режиссер: О-Сунг Квон 
http://cyberfiles.info/dl/885e861a83...6c819080f033c/

----------

Кузьмич (16.03.2010), Юй Кан (16.03.2010)

----------


## Gaza

"Ушедшие". http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/391762/  Очень достойный фильм.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> *"Собачья какашка"* 
> Собачья Какашка» – это действительно добрый кукольный мультфильм. И если вы думаете, что название фильма иносказательно, то ошибаетесь – речь там действительно идет о самой настоящей какашке свежевыкаканной самой настоящей собакой. Но это не значит, что фильм тупой или примитивный, скорее наоборот. Можно сказать, что это история о какашке и смысле жизни. Мультфильм посвящен желанию оставить свой след, поиску ответа на вечный вопрос: «Зачем, я живу?» "Кто есть я?". Создатели показывают это через отношение героев к бренности и кажущейся бессмысленности жизни.
> Вполне буддийский и даже дзен-буддийский сюжет, как и практически всё что приносит нам и радует нас корейский кинематограф.
> Сюжет такой: какашка, осознав себя в этом мире, встречается с кое-какими его обитателями. Ком земли, упавший с дерева лист, курица со взводом цыплят, и так далее – все рассказывают ему о своем отношении к жизни, о смысле существования. Главный герой долгое время не может найти свое место в мире, но в финале он все же обретает цель и смысл жизни. Именно в этом и заключен смысл мультфильма – любое живое существо, или любая часть мертвой материи имеет свое предназначение, главное – искать его, и не сдаваться.
> Выпущено: Корея 
> Оригинальное название: Doggy Poo 
> Год выхода: 2003 
> Жанр: Анимация 
> Режиссер: О-Сунг Квон 
> http://cyberfiles.info/dl/885e861a83...6c819080f033c/


знаю где скачать если кому надо

----------


## Гелег

> А где его можно посмотреть?


http://vkontakte.ru/video75239815_141157126

----------

Евгений Б. (18.04.2010), Читтадхаммо (20.03.2010)

----------


## Иван Петров

Судя по поиску, никто ещё не рекомендовал фильм The Fountain?..  :EEK!: 

Исправляю это досадное упущение: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDp-F3Y97ZQ

----------


## Ноки

Вышел недавно фильм "Конфуций"
Есть на рутрекере http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2835617

----------


## Ондрий

*Агора
*
Последние дни александрийской библиотеки. 

Действие фильма разворачивается в городе Александрия Египетская в начале V века нашей эры. Фильм рассказывает о первой в истории женщине-ученом, она была философом, математиком и астрономом. Она очень умна и известна, к ее словам прислушивались правители. Ее учениками были многие видные деятели, в частности префект города Орест.

В это время в городе начались религиозные столкновения, в результате которых христианами была разграблена и уничтожена одна из богатейших библиотек мира. Бывший раб Гипатии Давус, тайно влюбленный в нее, тоже стал христианином и присоединился к погромщикам. Со временем церковь приобретала всё большую власть, и вскоре епископ Кирилл потребовал, чтобы Орест и другие отреклись от Гипатии, а ей самой запретили преподавать и заниматься науками. Она не могла смириться с этим и принять христианство, поэтому была объявлена ведьмой и убита.

----------


## Ostrbor

Барака / Baraka

Описание: Культовый фильм. Шедевр невербального воздействия на бессознательное. Мир за гранью слов. Описать "Бараку" сложно, это нечто с захватывающим визуальным рядом и фантастическим звуковым оформлением. Это документальный фильм о природе, планете Земля и о нас с вами. Это непрерывный видеоряд, в который вошли потрясающие кадры красивейших мест Земли, это необычные ритуальные обряды племен, это съемки жизни в городе и многое другое. Съемки "Бараки" проводились в 24 странах мира, на нее потратили кучу денег и несколько лет. И надо признать, что вложения окупились — фильм действительно вышел захватывающим, он что-то затрагивает в душе, когда смотришь на прекрасные кадры живой природы или съемки какого-нибудь далекого городишки… И все это под соответствующее звуковое оформление, которое еще больше привязывает к экрану. "Барака" действительно стоит того, чтобы ее посмотрели. Хотя бы раз.

Ссылка на фильм

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет ли у кого ссылки на фильм Words of my Perfect Teacher - документальное кино про Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче?
Очень надо посмотреть, а чето я выпала из торрента, а где еще искать, не знаю.
Спасибо большое!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет ли у кого ссылки на фильм Words of my Perfect Teacher - документальное кино про Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче?
> Очень надо посмотреть, а чето я выпала из торрента, а где еще искать, не знаю.
> Спасибо большое!


Рутрекердоторг тебе в руки.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет ли у кого ссылки на фильм Words of my Perfect Teacher - документальное кино про Дзонгсара Кхенце Ринпоче?


Вообще-то поиском находится нараз: http://ariom.ru/forum/p716458.html ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Название: *Сотворение*
> Оригинальное название: Creation
> Год выхода: 2009
> Жанр: драма, биография
> Режисcер: Джон Эмиел
> В ролях: Дженнифер Коннелли, Пол Беттани, Джереми Нортэм, Тоби Джонс, Джим Картер, Бенедикт Камбербэтч, Тереза Чёрчер, Марта вест, Зак Дейвис, Харрисон Сансотри
> 
> О фильме:
> В середине XIX века английский натуралист Чарльз Дарвин публикует свои изыскания «Происхождение видов», способные поставить под сомнение существование Бога. Революционная теория эволюции не только сталкивает учёного с обществом, но и разрушает взаимоотношения с набожной женой.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3VOa2F_BzM

----------


## Ноки

> Год выпуска: 2008
> Страна: США, Warner Bros. Television
> Жанр: драма, криминал, детектив
> Продолжительность: ~ 44 минуты серия
> Перевод: Профессиональный (многоголосый, закадровый)
> Режиссер: Крис Лонг, Дэвид Баррет, Дэвид Наттер
> В ролях: Саймон Бейкер, Робин Танни, Тим Кенг, Овайн Йомэн, Аманда Риджетти, Грегори Итцин, Бодхи Элфмэн, Винн Эверетт, Аластер Маккензи, Крис Таллман
> Описание: Патрик Джейн — детектив и независимый консультант из Калифорнийского Бюро Расследований (КБР), он использует свои отточенные, как лезвие, навыки наблюдения для раскрытия тяжких преступлений. В самом Бюро Джейн известен за частые нарушения протокола, а также за его звездное прошлое: он работал медиумом, однако теперь сам признает, что симулировал паранормальные способности. Роль Джейна в раскрытии целой серии загадочных преступлений высоко ценится коллегами. Но суровый старший агент Тереза Лисбон против того, чтоб Джейн работал с ее отрядом, и то вынужденно признает его успехи, то критикует его за театральность, нарциссизм и отсутствие границ.


Сериал - 1 сезон, 23 серии ( вышел уже и 2-й сезон)
http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2883769

----------


## Ostrbor

*Похитители велосипедов* / Ladri di biciclette / The Bicycle Thief

Год выпуска: 1948
Страна: Италия
Жанр: Драма
Режиссер: Витторио Де Сика /Vittorio De Sica/




> Описание: Неотъемлемая часть истории кинематографа - честный, прекрасный фильм,получивший высочайшие оценки критиков сразу после выхода на экраны, одно из высочайших достижений итальянского неореализма. Маджорани в роли бедного итальянского рабочего, чья радость по поводу нахождения работы сменяется отчаянием - у него украли велосипед, от которого и зависело его трудоустройство. Поиски велосипеда принимают эпический размах. Он ищет его вместе с младшим сыном (необыкновенно трогательная игра Стайола). Все роли были сыграны не актерами, диалоги и разговоры свободны, как птицы, а резкое черно-белое операторское решение создает впечатление документального фильма.
> 
> Премия Оскар за самый выдающийся иностранный фильм года, премия кинофестивалей в Локарно и в Кнокке-ле-Зут (Бельгия), шесть национальных премий Серебряная лента .


Ссылка на фильм

----------


## PampKin Head

> Название: *Aд Данте*
> Оригинальное название:* Dante's Inferno*: Animated
> Год выхода: 2010
> Жанр: Анимация, ужасы, приключения
> Режиссер: Борис Акоста
> В ролях: Джефф Конэвей, Сильвия Коллока, Винсент Спано, Викторио Матеуччи, Рикардо Праеуззи, Лесли Гарза Ривера
> 
> О фильме:* Оживший ад Данте - мультипликационный фильм, который рассказывает о путешествии Данте Алигьери, через первую дверь загробной жизни Ада. Это - неотразимый фильм с четырьмя частями. Данте управляется его героем Вирджилем через каждый круг Ада, пока они не достигают центра Земли и не появляются в другом полушарии "Чистилище"*
> 
> ...

----------


## ullu

Тонкие нити любви / Dor

http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/383610/

к буддизму прямого отношения конечно не имеет, про двух мусульманских женщин , ну и вообще про разное.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Из последнего, что смотрел понравился "Догвилль" (Dogville). Довольно необычный подход к съемке, ну и вполне себе интересный драматический сюжет, который заставляет поразмышлять над некоторыми моментами сансары.

----------


## Юндрун Топден

Два просто потрясающих фильма: Человек с Земли (The Man from Earth 2007) и Пудра (Powder 1995).
Смотреть всем буддистам :Smilie:

----------

Akaguma (17.05.2010)

----------


## Aion

Дерево

----------

Ка (02.05.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

*Воин / Musa* (Warrior) 2001

Режиссер: Сунг-су Ким
Жанр: боевик, драма, военный, история
В главных ролях: Чон У-Сон, Sung-kee Ahn, Чжин Мо Чжу, Чжан Цзыи, Yong-woo Park, Джонг-хак Парк, Ю Хэ Чжин, Seok-yong Jeong, Du-il Lee, Yeong-mok Han...

1375 год. Китай бьется в агонии, разрываемый междоусобными войнами могущественных династий Минг и Юань. Опасаясь, что со временем инцидент выйдет за границы Китая, их ближайшие соседи из королевства Корио (древнее название Кореи) собирают делегацию дипломатов и сопровождающих их бойцов в надежде провести переговоры с новым китайским правительством и застраховать себя от нападок воинственно настроенных соседей. Однако мирный поход приобрел совершенно неожиданный оборот. Китайское правительство расценило добрый жест как шпионскую миссию и с позором выгнала делегацию из столицы. Минуя все невзгоды, они добираются до родной страны... и только тогда узнают, что в их отсутствие армия Юаня коварно напала на их земли и похитила принцессу Минг. Больше сомнений быть не могло - Китай хотел войны. И он ее получил.

От себя: одним из участников миссии оказался буддийский монах...

----------

Akaguma (27.05.2010), Pema Sonam (27.05.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2115121

Анимация КИХАТИРО КАВАМОТО
Страна: Япония
Жанр: Анимация
Перевод: Субтитры
Русские субтитры: есть
Режиссер: КИХАТИРО КАВАМОТО ( Kihachiro Kawamoto )
ИЗ ИНТЕРВЬЮ С КИХАТИРО КАВАМОТО:
«Когда я изготавливаю куклы, они постепенно оживают, - сказал Кавамото-сан.- Это тайна, абсолютно мистический момент, который невозможно объяснить словами. Никогда не знаешь точно, когда оживет кукла, но однажды ты начинаешь слышать ее голос, она словно бы обретает душу...» Японцам такой взгляд близок – последователи религии синто считают, что не только люди и животные, но и камни, и деревья, и обычные предметы вроде швейных иголок или мобильных телефонов наделены душой.
«Каждая из моих кукол обладает собственным характером, - продолжает 82-летний патриарх кукольной анимации. – Конечный вид кукла приобретает не сама по себе, а через диалог с ее создателем. На Западе считается, что можно взять практически любой объект и «анимировать» его. Японцы считают иначе. Как учил поэт Мацуо Басё: «Если хочешь изобразить сосну, стань сосной; если хочешь изобразить бамбук, стань бамбуком». Это значит: забудь о себе и стань в собственном сердце бамбуком или сосной. Или куклой. Просто попробуй - и ты обязательно услышишь ее голос!»
Биография, Фильмография, мультфильмы на трекере
Биография, Фильмография, мультфильмы на трекере
КИХАТИРО КАВАМОТО (Kihachiro Kawamoto): - японский мультипликатор, родился в 1925-м. . В 1963-м отправился в Прагу, чтобы в течение года обучаться у Иржи Трнки. Трнка порекомендовал Кавамото делать фильмы, основанные на японской истории и фольклоре. По возвращении из Чехословакии в 1968 г. первой его самостоятельной работой стала комическая история "Ломать ветви запрещено". В последствии его мультфильмы неоднократно завоеваывали международные призы. В 1981 выходит полнометражный фильм режиссера "Ренье и его мать". В 2003 у Кавамото возникает идея экранизировать "Зимние дни" по стихам Басе - и он привлекает 35 аниматоров из разных стран к этому огромному проекту. В 2005 году Кавамото завершил свой полнометражный шедевр "Книга мертвых". Почти все работы режиссера так или иначе связаны с далеким прошлым Японии, и буддизмом. Действуют в них, соответственно, прекрасные аристократки, кошмарные демоны и призрачные принцы, не говоря о том, что фильмы просто пропитаны восточной философией.
ФИЛЬМОГРАФИЯ
1968 Ломать ветви запрещено \ Breaking of Branches is Forbidden \ Hana-Ori
1970 Kenju giga \ Farce anthropo-cynique
1972 Демон \ The Demon \ Oni
1973 Путешествие / Tabi \ Travel http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2173035
1974 Жизнь поэта / Shijin no shougai aka / The life of a Poet http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2211523
1976 Обитель Додзе \ Dojoji Temple \ Dojoj
1979 Огненный дом \ House of flame \ Kataku
1981 Ренье и его мать \ Rennyo and His Mother \ Rennyo to sono haha
1988 Автопортрет \ Self-Portrait \ Serufu-Pоtorеto
1988 Стрельба без выстрела \ To Shoot without Shooting \ Fusha no Sha
1990 Шиповник или Спящая Красавица \ Briar Rose, or The Sleeping Beauty \ Ibara-Hime matawa Nemuri-Hime
2003 Зимние дни/ Winter Days / Fuyu No Hi http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=281257
2005 Книга мёртвых / Shisha no Sho http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2127265
ЛОМАТЬ ВЕТВИ ЗАПРЕЩЕНО
Breaking of Branches is Forbidden \ Hana-Ori
1968 г. 14 мин.
Самая первая, несколько затянутая анимационная лента. Отлично выполненные куклы действуют на плоском фоне в духе традиционной японской живописи. Престарелый учитель оставляет нерадивого молодого монаха, имеющего склонность к сакэ, читать молитвы и охранять цветущее дерево, но двоим прохожим, которым пришлась по вкусу цветущая ветка, удается одурачить его. Этот немой фильм основан на культурной ситуациии, и может привести в недоумение зрителя, незнакомого с японскими традициями.
Видео 608x400 XviD MPG-4 Codec (xvid) 1286 kbs
Аудио 48000Hz 2 (stereo) Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer -3 Codec 192 kbps
ДЕМОН
The Demon \ Oni
1972 г. 8 мин.
Квайдан. Стилистически напоминает театр Но. Сюжет взят из сборника 12 века "Кондзяку моногатари" (откуда так же позаимствовал основу для своего рассказа "Расемон" Рюноскэ Акутагава). Два брата-охотника, чья мать лежит при смерти, отправляются ставить капкан на оленя... Всего за 8 минут Кавамото удалось создать великолепную жуткую атмосферу.
Видео 608x400 XviD MPG-4 Codec (xvid) 1266 kbs
Аудио 48000Hz 2 (stereo) Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer -3 Codec 192 kbps
ДОДЗЕ (ОБИТЕЛЬ ДОДЗЕ)
Dojoji Temple \ Dojoji
1976г. 19 минут
Легенда 18 века, широко известна в Японии своими постановками в театре Кабуки. Согласно легенде в одном храме был красивый монах по имени Anchin, к которому воспылала страстью юная девушка по имени Kiyo-hime. Так как он был монахом, то не мог ответить на ее страсть. Но Kiyo-hime продолжала преследовать его. В конце-концов ее страстная любовь превратилась в глубокую ненависть и девушка превратилась в огнедышащую змею. Испуганный монах бежал к Храму Додзе ( "додзе" - так называется место, где постигают Путь) и скрылся под огромным священным колоколом, который настоятель храма опустил ради него. Змея обвила колокол, огненным дыханием раскалила его и монах сгорел до тла.
Мультфильм на 25 месте в списке 100 лучших анимационных работ мира.
Видео 576x432 XviD MPG-4 Codec (xvid) 1404 kbs
Аудио 48000Hz 2 (stereo) AC-3 ACM Codec 256 kbps
ОГНЕННЫЙ ДОМ
House of flame \ Kataku
1979г. 19 минут
Трагедия театра Но. Молодая благочестивая женщина разрываясь между двумя, влюбленными в нее мужчинами, решает покончить с жизнью, чтобы не нести в мир страдание. Ее намерения чисты, но почему же такие страшные последствия?
Мультфильм на 66 месте в списке 100 лучших анимационных работ мира.
Видео 608x448 XviD MPG-4 Codec (xvid) 1380 kbs
Аудио 48000Hz 2 (stereo) Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer -3 Codec 89 kbps
АВТОПОРТРЕТ
Self-Portrait \ Serufu-Pоtorеto
1988г. 1 минута
Шутливая анимарованая зарисовка-автопортрет.
Видео 608x448 XviD MPG-4 Codec (xvid) 856 kbs
Аудио 48000Hz 2 (stereo) Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer 3 90 kbps

СТРЕЛЬБА БЕЗ ВЫСТРЕЛА  (Дзен)
To Shoot without Shooting \ Fusha no Sha
1988г. 25 минут
По "Meijin-den" (Истории учителя) японского литератора Ацуши Накахима (1909-1942). В основу легла известная китайская история в традиции чань(дзен)-буддизма. Фильм снят совместно с китайскими аниматорами.
Видео 608x448 XviD MPG-4 Codec (xvid) 1414 kbs
Аудио 48000Hz 2 (stereo) MPEG Layer -3 Codec 91 kbps

ШИПОВНИК или СПЯЩАЯ КРАСАВИЦА
Briar Rose, or The Sleeping Beauty \ Ibara-Hime matawa Nemuri-Hime
1990г. 21 минута
В 1990 Кихатиро Кавамото возвращается в студию Трнка в Праге, чтобы снять известную сказку в довольно неожиданной интерпритации. По рассказу Киоко Кишиды (она же и озвучивает этот 20-минутный шедевр).
релиз группы

----------

Бо (01.06.2010)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

сам смотрел, и вам советую други мои.

----------


## Dondhup

Гималаи, там где живет ветер

http://rutor.org/torrent/33554/gimal...ls-2008-dvdrip

----------

Asanga (13.06.2010)

----------


## Lhanze

два прекрасных фильма Джима Джармуша:

Пес-призрак: путь самурая - по мотивам Праджняпарамиты
Мертвец - о путешествии в бардо

)

----------

Asanga (13.06.2010), Pedma Kalzang (15.06.2010), Юндрун Топден (10.06.2010)

----------


## Буль

Для каждого фильма с буддийской тематикой следует создавать отдельную тему

----------

